# rest one week ?



## marYez (Jun 7, 2011)

Any of you heard that in order to maximise muscle gains, you should rest entire week every 10-12 weeks? How true is that? What are your thoughts about this?


----------



## Big Danny (Jun 7, 2011)

That's very good. Many pros are taking a week break every 4-5 weeks. Makes you feel fresher, injuries free and you're even able to push heavier.


----------



## anton88 (Jun 8, 2011)

marYez said:


> Any of you heard that in order to maximise muscle gains, you should rest entire week every 10-12 weeks? How true is that? What are your thoughts about this?



I don't know about every 10-12 weeks , I rest just when I feel it is  really needed it


----------



## mc63s (Jun 9, 2011)

I think that taking a week off on a regular basis would be another routine that your body would get used to. I take a few days off when I feel that I need an extra rest. Also I keep eating properly though. my days off don't include a lapse in my diet.


----------



## breck48 (Jun 10, 2011)

marYez said:


> Any of you heard that in order to maximise muscle gains, you should rest entire week every 10-12 weeks? How true is that? What are your thoughts about this?



From personal experience, I totally agree. some times I've been forced to take a week off because of some commitments and on returning to the gym I find that I can usually break through any plateaux


----------



## ASHOP (Jun 14, 2011)

marYez said:


> Any of you heard that in order to maximise muscle gains, you should rest entire week every 10-12 weeks? How true is that? What are your thoughts about this?



It always does me well after a long training schedule to take a week or so off.


----------



## jamie90 (Jun 15, 2011)

I'm agree with the guys. A week off is good for your recovery 2-4 times a year or as often as needed. I personally prefer to let my body to tell me when to take a week off.


----------



## ASHOP (Jun 15, 2011)

I always come back lloking bigger,,fuller,, stronger and 'recovered' after a short layoff after a hectic training schedule. I used to be afraid to take these breaks because of fear of loss of size/strength but learned many years ago that it is very beneficial. In my opinion these days,,,almost a must.


----------



## marYez (Jun 17, 2011)

Thank you all for the great inputs , cheers!


----------

